

Making 'Super Nario Bros.' in Haskell - siim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVLFGQGRsDw&fmt=18

======
carterschonwald
the source code is at <http://svn.coderepos.org/share/lang/haskell/nario>

it looks reasonably clean, I suspect much more so than the original (c/asm/low
level lang #3) code that was the actual super mario game :)

------
dmly
what shell commander is this? Looks like midnight commander but with the
windows context menu! pretty slick

